# Dreamin of a Bobtail...



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm wanting to get my hands on a Dan Wesson Commander Bobtail, and was wondering if anyone could inform me of the differences between the 3 options available. 2 are in 10mm, one in .45 Also, any input or opinions from CBOB owners would be great!


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

YFZsandrider said:


> I'm wanting to get my hands on a Dan Wesson Commander Bobtail, and was wondering if anyone could inform me of the differences between the 3 options available. 2 are in 10mm, one in .45 Also, any input or opinions from CBOB owners would be great!


The other 10 is a 2 tone, where the slide is black ceramic coated and has fixed sights instead of adjustable. The other 10 and 45 are the same except for what it is chambered for.

I am not big into the 10mm. Ammo is expensive, and unless I am hunting big game, don't see need for this round, but that is just my opinion.


----------



## Willieno59 (Feb 29, 2008)

I just bought a Bobtail in .45 yesterday, feels amazing in the hand. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Me too!... not yesterday, though. I got mine about a week ago. Once you hold a bobtail, its all over! 

Congrats on the find. As you propably know, they've become very popular lately, and are VEY difficult to track one down. I was waiting forever for my local shop to get one in that was on backorder, then I started really looking, and found one at Cabela's. My local Cabela's had one in their system, so I got on the phone to that store half way across the country, and put it on hold, then worked a transfer out with my local store, and it was here a few days later! How'd you get a hold of yours?


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

What gives? Talk of new pistols and no pictures? :smt076


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

My digital camera was stolen, but mine looks just like this one :mrgreen:








I'm ordering some grips that will look like these


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

One fine looking gun, especially with those new grips!


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Yah, I think dark grips really set off the stainless. If anyone has any suggestions for grip makers, let me know.


----------

